# Benchmade Knives



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

So i heard a rumor from my brother that since im deployed, I should be able to get benchmade knives at a considerable discount. Im wondering if any of you have bought benchmade and would recommend a certain model for hunting?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

cant say which is best for hunting

but i will tell ya this

one of my sons(both in the US NAVY) brought me home a gi issue benchmade switch blade style lock back knife with pocket clip,partially serated blade

it is by far the best knife i own,the steel is incredible and holds an edge like you wouldnt believe

i keep it with me at all times,just love iti do carry it in the field

havent skinned any thing with it yet,but i know it will work for it

he also brought me a gi issued gerber multi tool,best damn multi tool i own,and i have other gerber ones

the gi issue stuff is just so much better

both of these items you must have military credentials to purchase

awesome stuff


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh yea iive been issued the Gerber Multi Tool, everyone has one. I was thinking about carrying the knife around strapped on me in case I need to shank anything, but Ill buy the Havalon knives for skinning.


----------

